# Muzzy sound clip....



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Here you go Polaris425.

MVI_0571.flv - Video - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:rockn: I like! 



Im diggin the sweat pants too....  LMAO


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Hey, I was laying around watchin a little Sportscenter and it hit me. I need to do a sound clip, slipped on the skibbies, socks and flops and into the garage I went. LOL


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i got a chubbie


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

phreebsd said:


> i got a chubbie


I hope you mean from the muzzy not the sweaties.... 

:haha:


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

LOL. :greddy2::haha:


----------



## jackman (Dec 24, 2008)

man that sounds good:rockn:


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I was riding into my deer stand and it's about 3 miles from camp through alot of water and ruts. I had it in low 2wd and was just easing along and man it sounds bad azz just creeping along. Then I got stuck and put it in 4wd to hop out of the hole and bumped it a couple of times and with a load on it sounds even better. I haven't done many mods but the Muzzy is neck and neck with the tires as my favorite.


----------



## Debo Brute (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm sold! Think muzzy is gonna be my next purchase.


----------



## ranchermoe (Jan 8, 2009)

Very nice!​


----------



## bruteforcerider13 (Jan 19, 2009)

i like it
but it just aint loud anough for me
id rather have a bad lrd
hmf is just obnoxious
and pro circuit is quiet 
so lrd is wat im left wit


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i like it. my mind is made up as well. i found it for 514 to the door. 
Will definitely be on my mod list.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I though you were going with the big gun phreebsd ?

Them Muzzys sound awesome no doubt.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

bruteforcerider13 said:


> i like it
> but it just aint loud anough for me
> id rather have a bad lrd
> hmf is just obnoxious
> ...


If you want loud just straight pipe it out the bottom with no muffler. The reason we lose riding spots each year is in part due to noise infractions. I think this setup yields the best performance without being obnoxious. There was a time when I would be right there with you wanting to be the loudest thing around but not these days. Some of my buddies are running the HMFs and you are spot on.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Metal Man said:


> I though you were going with the big gun phreebsd ?
> 
> Them Muzzys sound awesome no doubt.


I was gonna go with big gun but dang that clip makes it sound like it means business!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Masher said:


> If you want loud just straight pipe it out the bottom with no muffler.


Cant do that on a Kawie VTwin, will burn it up.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Cant do that on a Kawie VTwin, will burn it up.


Didn't know that. You callin me out now....:aargh4:


----------



## Debo Brute (Jan 5, 2009)

Been some callin out goin on today..........:haha:


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Yea, we've been having a bit of fun. Let's see what did I do today... Watched some SptsCentr, made a video in my snuggie, played around on here tossed a nap in there somewhere. Whew I'm tired.


----------



## Debo Brute (Jan 5, 2009)

Yeah I'm stuck at work tonight. Nothing else to do tonight.


----------



## bruteforcerider13 (Jan 19, 2009)

if you want a good sounding exhaust i highly recomend the lrd slip on pipe
the hmf penlend pros are just annoyin and the wind out in revs to fast
and the muzzy is a bit quiet and u need $$$ for it


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

LRD = http://www.mudinmyblood.com/media/BruteLRD.mpg

I hadnt gotten it jetted yet in that video so... it sounds a little rough.

If you go to youtube www.youtube.com/Polaris425 you can hear it really good in the red creek video, and in one of the timberlane videos...

*edit*

This one:






And the first clip in this one:


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I love the sound of that LRD on your bike Polaris425


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

sounds good underwater too! :rockn:


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

That's a mean gurgle.:rockn:


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

hey is that the reg muzzy? You have the quiet core in?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

you might want to PM masher. he dont seem to sign on here anymore .
Last Activity: 03-11-2009 08:48 PM


----------



## vtprairie (May 8, 2009)

here is a clip I made when I first got mine on its the regular not the pro. At the end of the clip I have a little bit of sounds with the core out and such so you can hear the difference between the 3.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that sound nice. i will try to get same type video (passes and wheelies) this sunday.


----------



## sjf323 (Mar 11, 2009)

sounds good thanks for the info!!


----------



## bruteman1 (Dec 29, 2009)

wat map r u using


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

There is no better sounding exhaust than the Muzzy....in my opinion.


----------

